# Offshore trip 9-26-15 (mahi and sailfish)



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Matthew Vann with Sails and Tails kayak charters and i (Emerald waters kayak charters) teamed up together to run a three person offshore kayak charter today. We both like to get one another to help if we have more than 2 people on a charter for safety reason. It was a great day today and we found just what our clients were looking for! Sailfish and Mahi! We also found some thick Spanish and some fun fighting bonita! So awesome to put people on a fish of a lifetime from a kayak! http://youtu.be/cDCe3480j0w
















































Enjoy the pics!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The kayaker's have been tearing up the sailfish & mahi this year.

Very nice pictures of the sails jumping. I love seeing them catch fish like that so close to shore. I didn't know they did that, come so close.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Sails and Mahi Trip*

Outstanding pics of that sailfish Brandon. That guy hooked the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome action shots!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!!! And you weren't too far from the beach either!!! FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey, what a day. The guys you took out should have memories they won't forget, especially because of the fish you caught.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice action photo of the leaping sailfish. Lots of good photos in this set too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

These are some of the best billfish from a kayak photos I've ever seen. What kind of camera was used?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Canon rebel t3i


----------



## ctsmith5988 (Mar 16, 2015)

Father in law and I are heading out with Matt this Saturday. Should of booked this past weekend! I have faith in you guys though, now we have to hook two sails to keep up!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good healthy looking little sails. Big smiles on those guys faces...that's always great!


----------



## Ford (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing, That is awesome!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Brandon, I know you are tiring of all the accolades but just want to say that it is amazing that you just keep producing great catches for your customers. 

Anybody considering a kayak charter should definitely book him. Not only do you get an excellent guide but you get an outstanding photographer included. What a bargain!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Brandon, I know you are tiring of all the accolades but just want to say that it is amazing that you just keep producing great catches for your customers.
> 
> Anybody considering a kayak charter should definitely book him. Not only do you get an excellent guide but you get an outstanding photographer included. What a bargain!


Thats what im saying 2 for 1 !!!!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

are u guys catching these on artificials??


----------

